# Masterpiece Flowerhorn Pair !!!



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brothers Sisters ! This Is My Masterpiece NewStrain Monsterkok Flowerhorn Pair ! They Has Been Living Together Happily Without Fighting at all for over 3 months already ! Lol ! I'm trying to pair up more Masterpiece Monsterkok Pair Soon ! It's Really Fun to see a Koky Masterpiece Pair Swimming around in the tank ! Please Enjoy La ! 



:bigsmile:


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

you need to put FS and price for the classfied section..... that's if you want to sell those..


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow beautiful good job! almost want to empty tank for these guys!!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

That's Not For Sales ! Only For Sharing ! I Think I Put I The Wrong section !


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow you pair them up finally , you said its very risky male might kill the female!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning FH's, I love the little bit of black on the edges of their fins!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The God Comments Brothers !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

arash53 said:


> Wow you pair them up finally , you said its very risky male might kill the female!


Dear Brother Arash ! They Have Been Living Together Happily Without Fighting for over 4 months already ! I think I have 3 more Masterpiece KOKY Females as her Sisters !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Pamela said:


> Stunning FH's, I love the little bit of black on the edges of their fins!


Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Brother!


arash53 said:


> Wow you pair them up finally , you said its very risky male might kill the female!


Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Brother!


mrbob said:


> Wow beautiful good job! almost want to empty tank for these guys!!


Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Brother!


jhj0112 said:


> you need to put FS and price for the classfied section..... that's if you want to sell those..


That's only for sharing. Not for sales. Thanks So Much For Letting Me Know Brother.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Brother!


----------

